# Hermaphrodite mouse? Oddly "poofy" female?



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I'm seriously freaking out right now.

My RY male has been getting "plump". So i've tried to cut down on the fatty portions of his mix.

It's been insane at work, my mice have gotten very basic wood/water/everyone is alive once overs. Today I look & he has that "due any day now" look :shock: My black pied & brindle males are fat, they are fat all over. The RY's fat is in the belly. I did have the RY living with the brindle as they got along great. Removed the brindle to start breeding a doe on 8/31.

I could have sworn this mouse had testicles at one point. I know in the beginning I thought the other RY in the litter was a female, only to realize "she" had testicles one day. This one I thought was male from the beginning. Somewhere in my mind I remember looking & finding testicles on both the day I realized the "female" was a male, actually I remember checking the whole litter for any mistakes. Not just spacing, but making sure they relaxed enough to drop.

Has anyone had a female that was a little extra "poofy" where testicles should be? Anyone ever had a hermaphrodite?

Will try to get pictures later. Thankfully I counted up the weeks & he/she will be 11wks tomorrow, so not horrible if I made a mistake  Only horrible in the counting of him to be a him!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Here's the belly, also not ruling out tumor, still, looks preggo :roll:



















My two FB friends that work with lab mice are both guessing hermie. One has dealt with a hermie.

Forgot to mention earlier, it also has nipples.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Looks definitely female to me. (Cannot comment on if its a hermaphrodite though).
Nipples and an obvious vaginal opening (orifice?) means it is a female.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

During my breeding I haven't had it myself but it's isn't unknown for sure. The puffyness that may have looked like testicles could just have been glands slightly swollen at the time - humans have glands between their legs that also swell when under strain and fighting colds and flus and hormonal changes - meecers and most other animals are the same. 
I cannot remember which page exactly but there have been a few mentioned in threads on here before. 
I would advise keeping them separate for a week or two anyway, just on the off chance


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, that looks like a doe to me as well. Looks like it's going to be a big litter!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Either way, grrrrrr. Completely wasted a breeding & messed up my overall plans.

Well, might not be to terribly wasted. Litter will probably be mostly c-dilute brindles. Will see what pops out.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Nothing intersex about that mouse, I'm afraid. Just a doe.

Given that, however, what "doe" got her pregnant? Or did we have buck group that she was in?


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

She's been bred to a cch brindle buck. I separated it & the two brothers at 4wks, then introduced the brindle buck to their group two weeks later. Would explain why one of her brothers started picking fights not much longer after that, so I split the actual brothers (the aggressor calmed down with just the brother until the brother left for his new home) from this one & the brindle. The brindle was separated on 8/31 to breed a female.

Darn mouse! Showing me what it don't have!

I'm just really, really happy it didn't happen sooner, or at least if it did the pregnancy didn't stick before now.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

She dropped 12 pups while I was at work


----------

